
When using the address bar in Chrome, ads appear in autocomplete - acadien
Just today I noticed when searching about &quot;building &lt;something&gt;&quot; upon typing in &quot;bu&quot; &#x27;burger king&#x27; showed up in autocomplete. Has nothing to do with my search history, this happens on any google account from what I can tell?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;t4mLBEt<p>Ads in search results, ads in maps, ads in email, ads in autocomplete.
======
matchbok
Set your search engine query to:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%s](http://www.google.com/search?q=%s)

A new chrome update changed it to a new one that has spammy stuff in it.

------
greenyoda
This doesn't seem to be a function of Chrome, but of your default search
engine. If I set my search engine to Google, I get the same results as you
did. But if I set it back to DuckDuckGo, I get:

Buzzfeed / Burger King / Buy Buy Baby / ...

...without the icons.

If I just type "b" with DuckDuckGo set as Chrome's search engine, the top
result is "bing", which I can't imagine is something that Google wants me to
see.

So it seems that Chrome is just returning the top few results returned by
whatever search engine you've configured.

